# difference between 1.4a vs 1.4 hdmi cable.



## audionewer

where can i buy hdmi 1.4a cable for my htpc? when i search for hdmi 1.4a cable, they only should me hdmi 1.4 cable and not 1.4a cable.


----------



## Ron Jones

The HDMI 1.4a spec. was just released in early March and its too soon to find cables specifically certified to that version. However, there should be no difference between HDMI 1.4 and 1.4a cables. There are differences in terms of mandatory capabilities required for certain of the electronics devices that claim compliance to the one spec. vs. the other spec., but as far as the cables go there should be no difference.


----------



## Mike5

Cables are not identified by standard (like 1.3/1.4), or sub-standard (1.4a). Basically, there are two types of cable:


Standard (old Category 1) = 75 MHz/2.25Gbps bandwidth

High Speed (old Category 2) = 340 MHz/10.2Gbps bandwidth


Then there are 2 more types "Standard with Ethernet" and "High Speed with Ethernet", that just add the Ethernet link and a "Standard Automotive" for automotive applications.


Sometimes, confusingly, cables with Ethernet are called 1.4, but I can barely see a real valid use for them.


If you need a cable for 3D, a "High Speed" (sometimes labeled [email protected]) is more than enough.


----------



## yojoe74

Reading the press release, it would appear that 1.4a cables will be necessary for broadcast TV 3D content?

http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=120 


I am going to be buying better HDMI cables because right now, they are the only 'cheap' part of my system. (I only paid like $5 each for my 1.3 cables). Although the video quality is perfect, sometimes I feel like the audio is lacking.


----------



## walford

HDMI 1.3b(high speed) cables will do just fine your broadcast STB has a 1.3B output chip so a HDMI 1.4 cable will not gain you anything since you will not be using any 1.4 hardware interface features such as Ethernet over HDMI. The 1.4a spec did not add any new cable requirements over the 1.4 spec it just specified some additional data formats that a 1.4 receiver chip can receive from a 1.3 or 1.4 transmitter chip over either a 1.3b or a 1.4 cable. Your broadcast box will not be sending any more data then it does today.

Any problem you have with audio has nothing to do with the cable since the audio tavels over the same pin connections as the video with which you have no problem.


----------



## HiDefRev




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yojoe74* /forum/post/18685021
> 
> 
> Reading the press release, it would appear that 1.4a cables will be necessary for broadcast TV 3D content?
> 
> http://www.hdmi.org/press/press_release.aspx?prid=120
> 
> 
> I am going to be buying better HDMI cables because right now, they are the only 'cheap' part of my system. (I only paid like $5 each for my 1.3 cables). Although the video quality is perfect, sometimes I feel like the audio is lacking.



The $5 cables you have will do exactly the same job as a set of $150 cables. They transmit DIGITAL signals ( 1's and 0's ). There is no better way to transmit these digits, no matter what kind of hype you hear. Many tests have been done and published, showing no difference between "cheap" HDMI cables and "high end" HDMI cables. You're only wasting your money if you already have high speed HDMI cables. Otherwise, check the online retailers for the best prices. I recently upgraded to the high speed with Ethernet for under $5 per cable. They work magnificently. I replaced my $4 cables that I bought from www.monoprice.com over 5 years ago.


----------



## walford

For long distances (at least 15') or more cable guage and shielding quality are important since the digial resolutions are actualy tranmitted as pulses over analog. And with poor quality long cables the analog pulses can loose their shape to the point that they are not recieved properly.


----------



## peter0328

For broadcast 3D (cable/satellite boxes):


If you currently get HD with your HDMI cable then you will get 3D with the same cable.


----------



## jaiswarvipin

i have bought for ukhdmi.com they are very reasinable and so quick srevices.


----------



## jaiswarvipin

gey replay?


----------



## jaiswarvipin

soory that was nay comment on same?


----------



## jaiswarvipin

let me give you more information on same


They have many hdmi cable but for you pelase get found the Kaiser 1.4 hdmi cable with diffrent length.


----------

